# DUBAI | One Za’abeel | 330m | 1083ft | 67 fl | 235m | 771ft | 57 fl | T/O



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.emirates247.com/news/gov...llar-icd-projects-by-2018-2014-09-14-1.562929



> His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, has given the go-ahead for a number of ambitious development projects by the Investment Corporation of Dubai (ICD) over the coming three years. [...]
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed gave directives that the projects be fully implemented by 2018. [...]
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed was also briefed on the One Za’abeel project which will be located between the Dubai World Trade Centre and Za’abeel Park and will consist of two towers (residential and commercial) linked by a suspended bridge. One Za’abeel will have an approximate cost tag of Dh2.5 billion and will include 550 residential units, two hotels and 130 hotel apartments. [...]





Face81 said:


> Final plans unveiled! Two super talls linked by a sky bridge! :cheers: Looks 80-90+ to me


----------



## teles448 (Sep 5, 2012)

they look a little bit... pale, I think?

well, it doesn't stop them from being an interesting project


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That is a huge bridge. It will probably need to be filled with crossbeams in order to stay still.


----------



## teles448 (Sep 5, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> That is a huge bridge. It will probably need to be filled with crossbeams in order to stay still.


I thought about that too, but maybe it's just perspective. If it isn't, maybe they will use a certain super-light and super-strong material (which it will be, probably, very expensive).


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

That Bridge looks crazy :nuts:


----------



## no_gods (Aug 6, 2008)

This looks like a strange bridge. More renders ? :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Two more supertalls for Dubai, great! For completion in 2018, they have to start rather soon. I expect more projects to pop up during this time, because cityscape is coming to town :cheers: hope this is still just the start of Dubais big second boom!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The first proposal from 6 years back:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Screenshots retrieved from the official video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtiIQS2I5ZQ


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the office tower has 27 floors from bottom to the skybridge. measuring it in paint, this leads to about ~78 floors in the picture that shows the whole building.


----------



## maxer (Aug 22, 2011)

Great


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

Woah the bridge is something


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Any news about this one?*

*The plots according to latest image on google earth*


----------



## DenmarkBall (Dec 8, 2014)

It seems like that this kind of designs consisting on blocks at the middle of a normal tower are very common these days. I personally like it :cheers:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Soil testing has started


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

Can't wait it see it U/C.
I hope they will release high definition renders soon.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Altin! Your updates are appreciated. This has to be at least 400m+


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Construction would still be far away though


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Gabriel900 said:


> *The plots according to latest image on google earth*


The part of the plot on the left side of the elevated road has been used for long as a make-shift car park for the Exhibition center just across the road, but now there was a notice there saying that the car park will be permanently closed starting Sep 19th. 

Also today noticed that part of the plot on the right side of the elevated road has been partially boarded up and a couple of machines had arrived.

Hopefully this one is about to start :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ I cannot wait ... if AltinD is optimistic about this one I am too, cz that means it has a chance :cheers:

Here's a reminder:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

3 days ago: is this machinery I see on the site? :banana:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ratimidlabarba/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That looks like an old photo.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Nope, it's current .... unless you are referring to the visual style


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

by Berliner01 :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

:cheers:


robert_dk said:


> Earlier Today, piling work ongoing


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me

DSC_0109 by Final Destiny, on Flickr

DSC_0107 by Final Destiny, on Flickr

DSC_0106 by Final Destiny, on Flickr


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Isn`t that u/c?

Should be moved



Gabriel thank you for the update :cheers:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Been piling for almost two months, dunno why threads are stuck in this section lately, same with Entisar Tower. Do we actually still have an active mod in the supertalls section?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

^^
SSC admins don't want to see piling works in the U/C forums anymore...


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

I asked bot both of these to be moved, clearly they are well U/C. Its funny because where there is the slightest movement on a china or US supertall they quickly move it to U/C.


----------



## Skyscraper12345 (Apr 5, 2016)

Gabriel900 said:


> Here's a reminder:


Is the Residential Tower on the left or on the right of the picture?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

My bet is piling is almost done and this one will start rising soon









Chiva Congelado


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like piling has finished over here .. now they are emptying the plot of sand to start construction :cheers:









Venkataramana


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Height revealed :cheers: although they looked huge one is not a supertall

One Za'abeel Twin Towers, Dubai, UAE -* 330m and 235m* tall twin towers connected by a 228m link structure and featuring a 66m cantilever structure.



























https://www.visualcv.com/


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I know what's put in the background of visualisations is just random stuff that doesn't matter, but that twin Index looks ridiculous. :lol:


----------



## Emarati2009 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Dubai's second big boom is amazing. Dubai is already dominating the statistics and the distance to the other cities is not declining anytime soon :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me ... Full swing


----------



## gdipasqu (Oct 13, 2009)

still nothing ?
Someone can have updates ?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-02-06 by Gabriel900


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ This complex's location is well thought-out.

To its west is the iconic landmark that is the world trade roundabout, the "0th" interchange of the Sheikh Zayed Rd. It is the border between "old" and "middle" Dubai.

To its north is the very large Zabeel Park. It provides great views to the people in those towers, and great recreation space for residents. The park can be walked to by crossing Al Saada then Al Majlis Street.

To its east is the neighbourhood of the Royal family's Palaces, yes you are neighbour to Dubai's most important people!

To its south is a simple crossing (2nd Zaabeel Rd) to the most important convention and exhibition venue in the Middle East - the Dubai World Trade complex.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-02-25 by DubaiDunk


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 26




Dubai - Random Click by ZooooM it OUT, auf Flickr


Dubai - Random Click by ZooooM it OUT, auf Flickr


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


A7R said:


> Today by me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


A7R said:


>


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by naomiaoki








https://www.instagram.com/p/B2RsyBanQmF/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Why have we not had an update on this since October?! :nuts:

January 5 by A7R:


A7R said:


> Today by me:


----------



## racata (Oct 15, 2011)

*Dubai’s One Za’abeel will have the world’s largest cantilever

Nikken Sekkei is designing the project.*












> Оne Za'abeel, a new mixed-use project in Dubai positioned between the old and new business districts, will comprise offices, hotels, residences, and retail across two towers.
> 
> One tower will rise 984 feet with the other rising 770 feet. Linking these two towers will be what the developer calls the world’s largest cantilever. Dubbed The Link, the cantilever will be a panoramic sky concourse located 328-feet in the air and will include attractions, restaurants, an observation deck, and lounges. It will also include a rooftop terrace and pool. Back at ground level, the Gallery will offer a range of high-end retail and leisure experiences across a three-story podium.
> 
> ...


https://www.bdcnetwork.com/dubai’s-one-za’abeel-will-have-world’s-largest-cantilever


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*From the UAE forum*


Scion said:


> photo source: https://www.instagram.com/p/B9Bl86ppt0B/


----------



## niçois (Sep 21, 2012)

It's slow


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By @A7R


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yesterday night by me


----------



## Dove21 (Feb 24, 2011)

Gabriel900 said:


> Yesterday night by me


The museum is very dark! No construction?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

One Za'abeel


Guide to One Za'abeel for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything One Za'abeel has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 12

Dubai by Simon_sees, auf Flickr


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CfUI4ius3Ys/


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-01 by A7R


----------



## The-Real-Link (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow they topped out and cladded fast! Last time I checked this thread, steelwork was still in progress without any cladding. Beautiful!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The 2nd tallest building in the skyline from this perspective...

As the sun goes down . . . by Trev Eales, on Flickr


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Taken by me all the way from Address Downtown


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
it looks like golden eagle square plaza nanjing but twin instead of triplet.  








by SuperZ on 500px


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

taken by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

*One Za’abeel progresses with final construction, completes full cladding work*



















https://www.constructionweekonline.com/projects-tenders/dubai-one-zaabeel-progresses-with-final-construction-completes-full-cladding-work


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

The height difference between the two towers let me think that the height is not correct. I don't see a 100 meters difference between both. 
I tkink that the smaller tower is bigger than 235 meters 🤔


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ well the taller tower is only 300 meters .. so the difference is less than 100 meters


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ well the taller tower is only 300 meters .. so the difference is less than 100 meters


Where did you get this information from please ?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------

